# Green spot algae everywere..



## icex (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey all,

I think I have the algae called green spot algae. It is all over the glass and starting to grow on my filters and all over my plants. Today I cleaned the glass as much as I could and rinsed the plants (moneywort + java fern + something else I cant think of). The algae is on the fern badly and still on the moneywort. I think I am going to not feed my fish for 3-4 days and keep the light on maybe 1-2 hours a day in hopes of it going away... Will this work or is there something else I should do? I was using DIY c02 and I think I have a leak and havent messed with it today to fix it and I don't dose fertalizers.


----------



## icex (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry, it's growing on the filter intake and were the water comes out of the filter, not on the filter cartidges.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

how much / what kind of lighting over what size tank?


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

If its GSA spreading that quickly, I would guess that there isn't enough phosphate in the water, too much light , or not enough CO2.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

FYI, green dust algae is different than GSA. Dust algae grows on glass and is easy to scrape off. GSA is darker green and is much more difficult to remove. For me, it grows in the lower corners of the tank and along the seam edges. I have never had it directly in the center of the glass. Everyone's situation is different though.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Add more PO4 and get some nerite snails


----------



## icex (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, snails are pretty much out of the question due to loachs and puffers.. although when I dropped a mystery snail in there they don't realy bother it.. 

What is PO4? I've been trying to find out information on fertilizers and were to get them but I haven't found much, which I havent been on much either.

I have a 30 watt strip light across my tank and a 96w satalite, thats 50/50 with the actinic light.

Also, were can I get the nerite snails? I'll give them a try anyway.. Thanks.


----------



## icex (Dec 4, 2007)

And its a 46 gallon bowfront.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

P04 is phosphates. If you are using ferts for your plants, you will probably want to get some. Check out http://rexgrigg.com or http://aquariumfertilizer.com


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

why adding more PO4 can help getting rid of GSA ? I saw my LFS sold the PO4 remover to remove excess nutrient in water. 
Is it depend on the type of algae


----------



## icex (Dec 4, 2007)

Biscuitslayer,

Nice avatar.. makes me hungry haha.. Anyway, I'm not using fertalizers but I do want to start. What kind of fertalizers should I use for a Java Fern, Moneywort, and 2 other types of plants I cant think of right now... I can take a picture and maybe you can ID them if you need to.. I know nothing about fertalizers..


----------



## Carissa (Aug 19, 2007)

When plants are starving for something they can't use the nutrients that are in the tank so algae moves in instead. Removing the nutrients (i.e. phosphate remover) will kill both plants and algae. Adding all your nutrients by fertilizing will make your plants healthy and algae won't grow on them when they're healthy unless you have way too much light. Think of algae as something like a parasite for plants, if the plants are weak it starts taking over but if they are healthy it goes away.


----------



## icex (Dec 4, 2007)

Carissa,

What fertalizers should I use? I'd like to order from http://aquariumfertilizer.com/ but I don't know what to order realy.. I thought about ordering:

KNO3
KH2PO4
K2SO4
Plantex CSM+B 

Is this all what I need ? Is there anything else? thanks.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't see where you have stated your lighting for your tank. I don't want to make any suggestions yet without knowing your setup.


----------



## icex (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a 30 watt strip light across my tank and a 96w satalite, thats 50/50 with the actinic light.


I plan on replacing the actinic light in a month or so with a full 10,000k 96watt light bulb.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I would consider that to be a medium light tank, so ferts and CO2 is going to be important. You are kind of spinning your wheels right now though because of the actinic lighting. I wouldn't imagine that your plants are going to do too well until you swap out your bulb. The ferts are important too, so you might want to get them asap. As far as what you listed, you should be in good shape if you get about a pound of each.

Check up on http://rexgrigg.com and do some reading. It might help to get some of the fundamental info that you will need for being successful. CO2 will really help with plant growth and keeping the algae at bay, so pay close attention to that section.

Keep us updated.


----------



## icex (Dec 4, 2007)

Well my first DIY C02 attempt last week pretty much failed me, so I restarted from a differnt angle. 1 cup of sugar, disolve with hot scolding water, fill on up to top with cold, then put yeast in, shake and hook it up. It's going at about 1 bubble each 2 seconds so far so I am going to make another one soon when I get another vault bottle. As far as the actinic light, I am going to replace it within the next few weeks when I get the money.

I will order fertalizers later, maybe perhaps a c02 pressurized system first. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

That I am going to have to leave to a DIY CO2 expert. I have never been able to get DIY CO2 running propperly. I have a feeling that they might suggest adding another bottle and using a T junction to connect both both bottles.

Like I said though, thats outside of my realm of knowledge.


----------



## icex (Dec 4, 2007)

BiscuitSlayer said:


> That I am going to have to leave to a DIY CO2 expert. I have never been able to get DIY CO2 running propperly. I have a feeling that they might suggest adding another bottle and using a T junction to connect both both bottles.
> 
> Like I said though, thats outside of my realm of knowledge.


Yeah, I just made another one and used a metal airline tee to connect them. I am going pressurized though, DIY is way to messy for me.


----------



## pdc2104 (Jan 1, 2008)

Just wondering, have you considered a bristlenose pleco (ancistrus)?

They grow only about to 5", and that very slowly. I added one in my algae infested 20 gallon tank, and it cleaned up every bit of it without harming my plants in the least. It even removed beard algae from my anubias.


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

you are lucky. My bristltnose did eat alage and also the every leaves of the sword. I finally had to remove him.


----------



## icex (Dec 4, 2007)

I may be ordering my fertalizers tommorow. Would I be alright without ordering CSM+B Plantex, or should I order it anyway?


----------



## icex (Dec 4, 2007)

Would a UV Steralizer possibly get rid of my algae problems?


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

icex said:


> I may be ordering my fertalizers tommorow. Would I be alright without ordering CSM+B Plantex, or should I order it anyway?


I would get the CSM+B unless you already have micro ferts such as Flourish. I would get Potassium Nitrate, Potassium Sulfate, and Potassium Phosphate along with the CSM+B. You will probably go through the phosphate the slowest.


----------



## icex (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

I've heard very mixed things about using UV sterilizers in planted tanks. I would do a search on this and/or other forums b/f investing.


----------

